# bianchi 928/veloce



## timmyrm (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a new carbon road bike and this bianchi model caught my attention...campy set up, compact crank...the problem is my LBS don't have this in the shop for a test ride. Has anybody rode this bike? Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*nice but not nice enough*



timmyrm said:


> I'm looking for a new carbon road bike and this bianchi model caught my attention...campy set up, compact crank...the problem is my LBS don't have this in the shop for a test ride. Has anybody rode this bike? Any input will be appreciated.


Yes, I tested 2005 Bianchi 928 carbon with Veloce 10 in Dec 2004. For me it was not special enough, it was rather heavy for the price and Campagnolog Veloce-10 and I did not fall in love either. Warranty was also rather ordinary on the frame (2 or 3 years). So, no sale for Bianchi.

I tested and immediately bought 2005 Specialized Roubaix Comp (D/A-Ultegra) for 10% more and what a difference. For me it offers a vastly better ride even if I put Shimano 105 on that frame but this is where personal tastes will surely come into.


----------



## timmyrm (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for the info...i believe my other lbs has a roubaix elite in stock, 'will check that out. I also found out that we have an orbea dealer in the area, 'will check out the onix and other models.


----------

